# MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push...



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok before all of you say search, i have ive been lurking this forum for a long time, done some research looking at plains, and from 2 to 5's build threads as well. heres the car there goin on. ( these are the build pics cause i havent gotten the car back until this friday)
















and on old setup picture:








Cheers
Oscar33



_Modified by Oscar33 at 4:43 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_My question to all of you do you think it would be worth it to upgrade to the ART controller and manifolds, and bite the bullet in pricing, or should i just get the ART controller, and make my own valve setup?


it really depends on how clean or where u will be running your setup...with manifolds u have a lot less wiring..and it tends to look cleaner....but this can also be achieved with your own valve setup....depends on how much time u are allotting for the install... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the fenders look great..good work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (crippled4life)*

valves are hidden anyway, Like crippled said, there is less wiring, but unless your valves are chromed out they are hidden so just make ur own set-up its cheaper, but if u have the money just get the manifolds, its much easier to install. 
There is many ways to do valve set-ups, on my build thread i have the set-up of mine.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*

Ok talked with [email protected] (great freaking guy by the way) gonna do the ART controller, and the ride pro manifolds, cheaper then the big red manifolds, but work just as good.
my next question would be, the MKiV firestone rear bag setup, would this work on a MKV? ive done alittle looking around the the bottom part would be fine, the top part im still not to sure about anyone have pictures without the bag or spring in the top so i can see what they look like, and if i could just use the firestone bags?
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*

In theory it would work, mk4s and mk5s both have that nipple on the frame, the firestone bags have the hole on the top of the bracket to go around the nipple w/o having to cut it, but i've never tried it. So i know in the top it would work, i'm actually more worried about it not working on the bottom, the way they shriveled and how the mk5s have the cup when inflating idk if there is a chance of them catching the side of the cup and maybe ripping, you can always weld a plate on top of the cup/control arm and then bolt it to that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*

any one have pics of the rear suspension with out the spring? 
I havnt crawled under one yet.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... ([email protected])*

i dont a pic w/o the spring, i have a pic w/ a bag in it. 








And this huge 3" round thing is buried inside of the control arm. 








I'm thinking it should work w/o a problem. I'm gonna try it w/ my friends passat and see if it would work, i have his car still, and tomorrow i'm takign his rears apart, so i guess ic na take one of my rear bags out and test it out.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*

here is a pic of my original setup...with 8 nickel asco valves...kinda dirty but for reference...and as little amount of visible wires...this has changed...tank is gone...and a rebuild is taking place



_Modified by crippled4life at 10:23 AM 6-19-2008_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i dont a pic w/o the spring, i have a pic w/ a bag in it. 








And this huge 3" round thing is buried inside of the control arm. 








I'm thinking it should work w/o a problem. I'm gonna try it w/ my friends passat and see if it would work, i have his car still, and tomorrow i'm takign his rears apart, so i guess ic na take one of my rear bags out and test it out. 

Santi if you could try that and let me know how it works that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
Santi if you could try that and let me know how it works that would be awesome!!!! 

yeha i will check tomorrow, i can tell u most likely the bottom of it its gonna ahve to be thicker by like an inch.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeha i will check tomorrow, i can tell u most likely the bottom of it its gonna ahve to be thicker by like an inch. 

thicker why would it have to be thicker? also if thats the only cause i could just weld a small plate on the bottom and bolt the bag in!
Cheers and let me know santi, appreciate the help alot!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
thicker why would it have to be thicker? also if thats the only cause i could just weld a small plate on the bottom and bolt the bag in!
Cheers and let me know santi, appreciate the help alot!!!

they way the firestone bag compresses when inflating back up it may get caught on the inside of the cup of the control arm. IDK if u've ever looked at it, but there is a small lip inside that cup and the bag may get caught on it thats why it would need to be raised up. 
i didnt have time to take my rears out yesterday to test fit the bag on the passat.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Santi)*

ya thats ok, I think I'm just gonna get the airhouse 2's and copy the brackets from the mason tech kit but only much much smaller lol, thank you anyways santi! 
I should be placing my order with kevin Monday morning, hopefully get the stuff by next weekend.
you'll probably be seeing me on here asking alot if questions. 
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*

Well the order has been placed! cant wait to start this build up!!
Thanks to kevin for all his help with my dumb questions!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Well the order has been placed! cant wait to start this build up!!
Thanks to kevin for all his help with my dumb questions!
Cheers Oscar33

Can't wait to watch this buildup... And I agree.. Kevin is great with the dumb questions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (CapeGLS)*

way to go oscar....... I think your on the right track for sure.. I needs me an ART controller


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Can't wait to watch this buildup... And I agree.. Kevin is great with the dumb questions! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya man gotta email him for a tracking number lol, find out where the goodies are!

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_way to go oscar....... I think your on the right track for sure.. I needs me an ART controller

ya i think im gonna be really happy with the ART stuff!
(sorry for the ****ty cell quality)
































Cheers Oscar33
better pics later on after some more stuff gets painted!


_Modified by Oscar33 at 12:55 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## dubwookie (Jun 25, 2008)

how much are you into that kit for? I am looking for a solution for a customer's ride height vs. comfort and I am not interested in coilovers that are available.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

sorry was on vaca, more updates thursday nigh thats when all the parts should be arriving!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Looking forward to seeing this come together as well!
I've started my shopping list of air parts and can't wait to see the results on a few of the projects going on currently.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

bump update parts wont be here to firday unfortinatly the company that grabs the parts from across the border isnt going till friday so im gonna get them either friday night or saturday morning, im gonna start measuring the box out tomorrow and get it cut thursday!
CHeers Oscar


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

well been working in the morning on it cause i work at night right now, but this is what i have done so far this is just a test fit, nothing bolted down just yet, having some problems with my wiring so once thats figured out i should be able to run the controller, and get everything buttoned up on the inside so hopefully this saturday i can get it on the lift and put the bags on!
anyways onto the pics
















the manifolds are just sitting there, they were gonna go into the spare tire well, but i ran out of room, so im looking for a new spot for them, but thats the trunk setup so far. more updates as they come
Cheers Oscar


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

whats hte problem w/ the wiring ur having??


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

are you going to trim the floor or leave it higher than the hatch?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_whats hte problem w/ the wiring ur having?? 

i was having problems with the wiring with the ignition and illumination, but i literally pulled the whole dash out this morning, and did some problem solving and got it all working, so tomorrow i have to day off im gonna get everything ready for the bags to be put on hopefully saturday if i can get my hand on a welder to weld up the rear brackets!
i also sent you a PM santi!

_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_are you going to trim the floor or leave it higher than the hatch?

the floor actually will sit fluch with the cover on it to the bottom of the hatch, pretty much looks like stock just higher , i put the cover on and my girlfriend didnt even notice the difference.
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
i also sent you a PM santi!


replied, u porly didnt have to pull out the whole dash, illumination goes to the headlights, and ignition wire is jsut an accesory wire.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
replied, u porly didnt have to pull out the whole dash, illumination goes to the headlights, and ignition wire is jsut an accesory wire. 

haha i know, once i had it all out it looked so easy, VW doesnt give any slack with the wires at all though, my 240 had so much extra wire made it a breeze to install my deck.
thanks for the reply santi, your definitely the man when it comes to AIR
all thats left now is the bag brackets, and running air lines and im good to go!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what do you have to weld on the brackets? we didn't weld anything on mine


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_what do you have to weld on the brackets? we didn't weld anything on mine

i need to weld up the brackets to mount the bags, you didnt weld what kinda car do you have?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mkv gti


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
thanks for the reply santi, your definitely the man when it comes to AIR
all thats left now is the bag brackets, and running air lines and im good to go!

if you have nay other questions let me know, the brackets shouldnt be hard to make, there should be enough pics on brackets online, or on squillos build up.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
if you have nay other questions let me know, the brackets shouldnt be hard to make, there should be enough pics on brackets online, or on squillos build up. 

ya i pretty much have an idea how im gonna do them! thanks again santi you are the man when it comes to air!
alittle bit of info, interior is all finished tank is holding steady at 150 so no leaks so far, just gotta drill the holes inthe spare tire well, run air lines, make rear bag brackets and put ont he front bags and she be done!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

be very careful drilling those holes on the spare tire, the gas tank is really close to the there, so keep an eye out.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

ya thats what jake was saying as well, I'm gonna drill the same spots as jakes car.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

well i did some work trying to get this thing done for waterwerks this weekend, oh and by the way Vdub-Ranger we should get together with some other bagged cars and get a photoshoot goin!
but all i have left to do now, after these pics is install bags and run lines and finish the hardwood, then she be done and ready for the show, so hopefully i dont hit any hiccups.
just a couple of the bracket my buddy made for me, and a teaser of the floor.
































Cheers Oscar33
oh and PG 2 Ownage!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

That looks awesome dude, that bottom cup looks tall, i'm sure it can be trimmed down once you get it on the car... Also make sure the nipple on the frame of the car that goes inside hte top cup doesnt hit the fitting!!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_well i did some work trying to get this thing done for waterwerks this weekend, oh and by the way Vdub-Ranger we should get together with some other bagged cars and get a photoshoot goin!


its lookin good dude!! floor will be clean as hell man, im sure of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not sure how many other bagged cars will be there, but im definitely down for a shoot. we'll be the only bagged MkV's there as far as i know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_That looks awesome dude, that bottom cup looks tall, i'm sure it can be trimmed down once you get it on the car... Also make sure the nipple on the frame of the car that goes inside hte top cup doesnt hit the fitting!! 

ya the bottom cup is 3" this way i can offset the bag if i had more time i would cut it down, and trim the control arm to so i can get the bag lower and still offset it, i dont think it will fit the fitting, but if i run into any problems im prolly just gonna cut the nipple off.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
its lookin good dude!! floor will be clean as hell man, im sure of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not sure how many other bagged cars will be there, but im definitely down for a shoot. we'll be the only bagged MkV's there as far as i know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ya i love the look of the hardwood, the only part is, that its very tedious lots small cuts making sure its perfect! ya i just realized your from seattle so as soon as i saw your post about goin to waterwerks im like geez should get together and get some shots done.
oh and alittle update, just finished painting the brackets with some rustolum stuff, make it look alittle nicer, and hopefully should be able to get this thing on a lift in a bout an hour, and my rims are done as well, so tonight hopefully if all goes well i should have air, and she should be almost all back together!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
ya the bottom cup is 3" this way i can offset the bag if i had more time i would cut it down, and trim the control arm to so i can get the bag lower and still offset it, i dont think it will fit the fitting, but if i run into any problems im prolly just gonna cut the nipple off.


you should be able to cup osme of the cup on the bottom anyway, at this point i'd say just test fit the abg w/o running any air line, make sure it clears the shock, (which idk if it will, hope it does), if it does the cut some of the cup down. If it hits the shocks, then remove the nipple, flip the bag, offset the bag, and get major drop!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you should be able to cup osme of the cup on the bottom anyway, at this point i'd say just test fit the abg w/o running any air line, make sure it clears the shock, (which idk if it will, hope it does), if it does the cut some of the cup down. If it hits the shocks, then remove the nipple, flip the bag, offset the bag, and get major drop!









ya got the rears in i will snag some pics tomorrow it goes pretty low, if i cut the back bottom bag bracket ill get another 1.5 inch drop. ill prolly be doing that, just after i finish the fronts tomorrow.


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet can't wait to see it!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Ha well i was gonna wait for tonight, but i was having way to much fun hitting switches and i really wanted to see what she looked like with the wheels back on, theres alittle more room so ill prolly be able to get the rear about 1/4" to 1/2" lower.
oh and this will be last picks before waterwerks, so hopefully ill get to meet a few of you tomorrow!
























Cheers Oscar33


_Modified by Oscar33 at 1:54 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Depending how much you cut or whatever be careful with that quarter panel coming down and hitting your wheel.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Depending how much you cut or whatever be careful with that quarter panel coming down and hitting your wheel. 

ya man i was thinking that as well, i think ill only be taking a 1/4 inch out of the bottom bracket.
gonna be a long push to the finish, havent even started the front yet and we leave tomorrow at 6am lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

oh damn. have fun, if you run into any problems, call me 561 723 9020


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh damn. have fun, if you run into any problems, call me 561 723 9020

thanks again santi it was pretty damn simpe once i got everything all apart, one thing I'm noticing, i got a few squeeks here and there? but other then that its wicked! to much fun playing with the switches at lights!

Heres one picture of the car, unfortinatly didnt finish till 3 this morning, and i didnt get a chance to test drive it, so i decided to not go to waterwerks, would be pretty ****ty, if i drove 3 hours and ran into a problem, and towing anything like that would be highly expensive!
















Sorry car is still dirty! better pics later
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

looks good. you have nay pics of the struts themselves? 
what size/offset are the wheels?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

looks awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif was a little disappointing not meeting up with you at the show, but theres always a next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Ya unfortunatly didn't get her finished in time, if you got some free time and wanna make the trip, the great canadian vw show is this weekend in coquitlam bc, you should come check it out! 
Also fixxed the squeeks, so now shes running absolutly perfect!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

I love the way it sits! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Ya unfortunatly didn't get her finished in time, if you got some free time and wanna make the trip, the great canadian vw show is this weekend in coquitlam bc, you should come check it out! 
Also fixxed the squeeks, so now shes running absolutly perfect!

Was it what i told you?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Was it what i told you? 

ya definatly was, i was wondering if i could modify the top of the bag to make it sit better on the bearing. but that will come this winter!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
ya definatly was, i was wondering if i could modify the top of the bag to make it sit better on the bearing. but that will come this winter!

well the bearing sits directly on the bag, you can put a really thin plate on top of the bag so the bearing sits on that and there is no chance of it moving.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well the bearing sits directly on the bag, you can put a really thin plate on top of the bag so the bearing sits on that and there is no chance of it moving. 

well aslong as it doesnt move im happy! thanks again for all the help!
i also after reading your post in mel thread, i havent taken out my rear bump stops! lol so i might do that and see where the rear sits after that.
Cheers Oscar33


_Modified by Oscar33 at 10:15 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Well it happened, i popped my first bag! apparently on my passenger side the wheels sits alittle farther in, so at the Great Canadian VW show this weekend i had the car laid out, and rolling and managed to put a hole in the bag, learn from your mistakes, and to tell you the truth this is m first every air ride install and i did it all myself, my biggest projec on a car ive done myself, and for it to only be a bag popping cause its rubbing, is really no big deal cause all i have to do is space the wheels out.
Oh and new pics should be up soon!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

that sucks. Gotta watch those low pressures.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Car looked great at the bbq and show this weekend man. I didnt really get a chance to talk to you, I was standing there with Ben when you were talking to another guy about how you still needed to paint the tank, and how you wernt gonna do it gold since you had tried that but the paint didnt match the wheels


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Car looked great at the bbq and show this weekend man. I didnt really get a chance to talk to you, I was standing there with Ben when you were talking to another guy about how you still needed to paint the tank, and how you wernt gonna do it gold since you had tried that but the paint didnt match the wheels

geez you shoulda said something! ya i couldnt get the gold to match so im just gonna leave it for now, the whole thing is getting redone this winter and its all going into the spare tire well, and gonna do some hardlines.
heres one of the best pics from the past show:








it gonna get lower just gotta get the rear wheels to camber in and ill take the bump stops out!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Alright, alright after that shot.....legit a$$ ride man, big ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

ggotta get those rears to tuck some, not a lot, just like the top of the lip.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Alright, alright after that shot.....legit a$$ ride man, big ups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man i appreciate that!



_Modified by Oscar33 at 12:06 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
ya i wanna get them to camber, as i go down, but i have no idea how i would do that.
Cheers Oscar33

idk, u would need camber all the time which would kill your tires quickly. i know Flow had massive camber on his mk5.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Beautiful Oscar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ya see i dont know if i would have enough room to camber the 10's in heres how it looks all the way down:








i just dont know if i would have enough room to camber it in, cause then my strut clearence is gonna be super tight! although i think it would look sweet with just a touch more camber on it and bringing it down just a touch more.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

WOW


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

get 9.5s then.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_get 9.5s then.









Haha no way! lol I went out and took a look I got 3/4 to an 1" of room between strut and rim, so I'm gonna camber these in and see how she looks!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
Haha no way! lol I went out and took a look I got 3/4 to an 1" of room between strut and rim, so I'm gonna camber these in and see how she looks! 

werd. u can always try and mill down the inside of the wheel jsut a tad.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
werd. u can always try and mill down the inside of the wheel jsut a tad. 

Ya I'll see what happens after I camber them now, and go from there.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_










That just looks





















. BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
idk, u would need camber all the time which would kill your tires quickly. i know Flow had massive camber on his mk5. 


Looks like the MKV cambers in when it`s slammed to me.
I bet all of you already know this car








http://s531.photobucket.com/al...4.flv


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_

Looks like the MKV cambers in when it`s slammed to me.
I bet all of you already know this car








http://s531.photobucket.com/al...4.flv

Ya i know, i just need more!
finally got her all back together, so now its the little things that need to get worked on, when the car is laid out, it takes about 20-25 pounds in the front bags before it actually starts to lift, so i think my sway bar is holding me up in the front, also i think im gonna take out my fender liners as well, and get my notch done. Right now it is the perfect time to do it cause I'm in school right now for body work and paint refinishing, so I'm gonna have access to alot of tools, and shop space to do it! so a few cosmetic changes might happen as well with colours.
More updates soon!
Cheers Oscar33



_Modified by Oscar33 at 11:59 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_geez you shoulda said something! ya i couldnt get the gold to match so im just gonna leave it for now, the whole thing is getting redone this winter and its all going into the spare tire well, and gonna do some hardlines.

hahaha yea I know, it was right as we were getting ready to leave the bbq though and head back to the hotel to start partying. I didnt want to interrupt your conversation and then I was so hung over at the show I just sat under our tent most of the day


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

Wow very nice Oscar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

wait till you guys here this I have just been pulled over for no front plate, jk bigger guys see the tank I. The back and asks what it is I say I have airridr so I put I down the cop the. Starts to reef on my fenders I tell him to sstop after just having those pulled and flared he. He says. Car to low when Drop it I tell him that don't drive like that and the var is still driva le in a straight line all the way down and comlliys to all bc regulations, now he is righting me a ticket cause my car is to low parked!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i didn't understand half of that but dumb cop haha


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

i guess your posting from your cellphone while you are pulled over?
and let me get this straight.. you got pulled over for no plate but you dumped the bags and then the cop gave you a ticket for being too low parked?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i guess your posting from your cellphone while you are pulled over?
and let me get this straight.. you got pulled over for no plate but you dumped the bags and then the cop gave you a ticket for being too low parked?

thats the jist of it, ill rewrite the story tonight i have to jet to hockey now


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

man all these regulations in the USA ... in Bosnia you get pulled over you give the guy a few bucks and he says screw the regulations and he lets you go....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_man all these regulations in the USA ... in Bosnia you get pulled over you give the guy a few bucks and he says screw the regulations and he lets you go....









thats Canada, not USA. 
and that sucks Osacar, so now u have to park it up.







thats so f'ing dumb


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats Canada, not USA. 
and that sucks Osacar, so now u have to park it up.







thats so f'ing dumb 

Tell me about it, the officer also gave me a vehicle inspection, because i must have installed the air ride wrong so i could kill myself, or someone else around me, but like i told him all the stuff is DOT approved, and is legal in canada, and its not like ive never done this before, i did everything by the book and checked all my torque specs and everything, but he didnt care, some of the stuff he was saying was making me laugh so hard tho: for instance after I've been arguing with him about how i bag will not just blow unless its being rubbed against or over inflated, and i was trying to use the analogy that these are kind of similar to the bags on truck and how often do you see those blow, and of course his answer was cause they were installed by licensed technicians, so they will never blow.
so then trying to get through to him i told him that pretty much it is like a spring and strut setup, except instead of a spring I've just replaced it with a airbag. he then begins to tell me that its nothing like a spring and strut setup, and these are his exact words "This car is illegal cause if the bag blows up its gonna go to the ground Right?, but if a spring fails the strut will still let the car be driveable" i pretty much did a double take and was like







" you do know that if a spring fails which probably is never gonna happen, a strut will not hold the car up right, its just there to dampen the road so that your car does not bounce right?" he just looks at me and says "No a strut is a backup, secondary device that when, and i do mean when a spring fails, you can still drive at a legal height" at this point i pretty much just decided not to argue anymore cause the guy is a freakin tool. i had retyped the entire convo out but my comp lagged out and now im too lazy to retype the whole thing but thats just a taste of what this guy was like, ive also found a scratch on front driver side fender where pulling and **** on my fender, so now i have to and deal with this to get it fixed ARGH sometime i just hate the cops!








although i have had a few god run in with cops so this just bad one of the bunch!
On side note, brakes should be here this week im so excited!
Cheers Oscar33


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*








a strut is a secondary device do to hold the car up.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







a strut is a secondary device do to hold the car up.






























x2


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

Not air related but, though i would fill you in.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

damn baller.


----------



## dubsesd (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

any updates? whats up with the story?


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (dubsesd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsesd* »_any updates? whats up with the story?

x2 dude!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

Well i haven't done to much to the car since the last post i had, just installing the brakes, i did have a mini Photoshoot just before i put her away for winter i didn't post cause i wasn't totally in love with how the pictures turned out, but heres a couple anyways:

















































And a bunch of a smaller items to try and bring more of the Goldilocks theme into the car <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/snow_cool.gif" BORDER="0">
Also if thing go as planned hopefully be First to be tucking rim on the 10's <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38849-l-miLiM9RbflKgiExmFe7Gpw.gif" BORDER="0"> 

_Modified by Oscar33 at 12:52 PM 12-7-2008_


_Modified by Oscar33 at 3:04 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

omfg.
im in love.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff Oscar! Can't wait to see the new and improved


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Hermie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Hermie* »_Good stuff Oscar! Can't wait to see the new and improved

x2
did you jump on the group buy with bagyard or not ...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

damn that looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

Looks great Oscar. Can't wait to see it this coming season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Hermie)*

Holy bump from the dead, this page will get some consistant updates a in about a month just finishing of building my garage but here are some pics for the GCVW and Momentum BBQ, that took a really long time to come out! but big props to Andrew Holiday for the photos!
me when i blew my first bag!
























Now you can see why i wanna rework my bumper!








And my favorite shot! 








Sorry just super pumped i finally got some more shots of my car! its only been about 7 months since ive driven it!








Cheers Oscar 
Oh wheels are for sale BTW! same with the coil over bag setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Oscar33 at 4:37 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

looks great bro ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (leeyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leeyo* »_.china xiamen carall car wiper blades company
we arr the biggest car wiper blade manufacturer in china
http://www.carall.net, we have oem for a lof of big brand,like bosch and so 
on,we supply all style car wiper blade for BMW,BENZ,FORD etc.
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
welcome to email me 
we will offer you best price

WTF. ban!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (leeyo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leeyo* »_.china xiamen carall car wiper blades company
we arr the biggest car wiper blade manufacturer in china
http://www.carall.net, we have oem for a lof of big brand,like bosch and so 
on,we supply all style car wiper blade for BMW,BENZ,FORD etc.
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
welcome to email me 
we will offer you best price

Seriously, the greatest post ever made!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI, looking to get air, just needs a little Push... (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Seriously, the greatest post ever made!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ha.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

haha wtf


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Really an update in this thread no way!








Well finally got my license which lead to me finally going down to Travy's place to grab these!








Again Travy many thanks! 
And i did some work today, but got rained out although i managed to finish up the driver side front at least!
















Sway is still in but unhooked, no notch yet. hopefully if i can get everything done in time there will be a photoshoot this weekend. 
Bagyard FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

car looks unreal man i hope someday my fenders look that good well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (TNKD)*

i love it dude! your car is friggin sick. hopefully i can make it up to great canadian this year and see it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

yay get notched asap.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good man, I like the wheels.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

fire!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Well more work was done, all the lines were re-ran, and the fronts are all buttoned up! so tomorrow morning all i gotta do is bolt the bags and struts in, and max out the negative camber and we are ready to roll!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

well hello!
































Excuse the cell pics all i got







better ones later this weekend i promise!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_









hhh... hhhho... how ya doin that? ya dub, its so low?? (heheh modified family guy quote, try and guess it)
for real tho, how is your dub so dumbly low... tell me the secret..


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car is hot fire, pic credits goto iggy. nice meeting you over the weekend, damn 50oz beers!








btw EAD


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

EAD haha Kevin beat me to it! ur car is legit!! It was good meeting you, hopefully you two make it back home without any issues!! I still need to get to the sunday afternoon pics, those were epic!


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_EAD haha Kevin beat me to it! ur car is legit!! It was good meeting you, hopefully you two make it back home without any issues!! I still need to get to the sunday afternoon pics, those were epic!

















yes yes yes sunday pics or gtfo


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (superchannelkev)*

i love this damn ride dude. you going to show at waterwerks this year?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_i love this damn ride dude. you going to show at waterwerks this year?


Todd said he might be losing his license last I talked to him, which was one of the reasons he drove it down to vegas I think was so that he could hit atleast one US show this year.


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

another iggy shot:


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Todd said he might be losing his license last I talked to him, which was one of the reasons he drove it down to vegas I think was so that he could hit atleast one US show this year. 

ya ICBC hates me so its an ongoing battle and instead of paying for insurance, and then loosing my license, i would just be wasting money, so im just taking it off the road to finish up the respray and a few other little additions, and ill be making a new build thread for that! and Travy i gotta PM you man about my new wheels got a question to ask you! 
oh Kev new wheels should be here soon, so im gonna be shooting you a text about those spacers we talked about!

















From my man Charlie Hayes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

ohh Thanks again to Iggy! got some sick shots of my car!
damn those 50 oz'ers

















_Modified by Oscar33 at 12:22 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_

oh Kev new wheels should be here soon, so im gonna be shooting you a text about those spacers we talked about!










I got you covered Todd!


----------

